# Big Bend National Park trip



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Every year at Christmas break we try to take a big trip somewhere. Our girls are 5 and 10 now so it is getting easier too. This year we decided to go back to Big Bend. Our last trip there was 13 years ago before we had a camper.

Due to the long drive and work, we decided to break up the drive into two days. we left Richmond after work on the 17th and made our way to Uvalde. We had some trailer sway issues causing a slow drive and a few added stops to sort out my weight issue. We rolled into Uvalde about midnight. we stayed at a little place called "the little RV spot". It was decent and off the main road but easy in and out. We rolled out about 9AM towards the park with great weather. we got there about 2pm and made it the last 70miles through the park to the Rio Grand Village Camp area and set up camp by 4:30. just in time for a sunset hike on the Rio Grand Overlook trail.

We spent the next 3 days driving (a lot) and taking wonderful hikes around the park. We made it to the Window, Earnst Tinaja, Boqius Canyon, Santa Elana Canyon, Castalon, and several other places around the park. The hot springs was closed as well as the crossing into Mexico, unfortunately, as I was looking forward to that area. we couldnt have asked for better weather. mid 30 in the morning and mid 50-60 in the afternoon.

One notable activity, we got to watch the "Christmas Star https://www.nasa.gov/feature/the-great-conjunction-of-jupiter-and-saturn " as its called in the wonderful dark sky every evening just after sun went down.

The park was not crowded due to Covid (which was nice). The only public (coin operated) showers in the park were closed. so i was stuck using the shower in the camper. (could be worse i guess).

We headed out of the Park on the 22nd. My 5yr old and mine birthday and headed back to Uvalde. We pulled in and set up in time for a nice dinner in Uvalde. Took a late morning on the 23rd and headed back home in time to get ready for Christmas eave activities.

In the park area, each site had NO water, electric, sewer. there was public faucets for drinking water we filled totes and dumped in the trailer. I had set up with a second battery and a Dokio 100w portable solar panel. the panel did an OK job as we had hoped. I also ran a Honda EU2000 for a couple hours each night to charge up the batteries for the night and help with dinner. I will post up some pictures after i get them off our good camera. (didnt even bother to carry the cell phone, although service is better than it was 13 yrs ago)


----------

